

Mibbit now with twitter support - axod
http://blog.mibbit.com/?p=164

======
truebosko
I LOVE the idea! I'm sure you're working on these but if you could eventually
add:

\- Links to usernames in the left pane, as well as on @

\- Let us know when we send a direct message. I sent one, but got no feedback
(it went through though)

\- A simple "IRC like topic" in when I load it up, it shows how much direct
messages I have and other Twitter stats that are easy to fetch.

That's all I can suggest, great feature .. Mibbit is the only irc client I use
when away from home :)

------
markessien
Mibbit is one of the few apps that I am actually impressed in. This is an app
that simply makes sense as a web app, and it's excellently executed.

Does it run at a profit yet?

~~~
axod
Thanks for the kind words. It's just about break even now, the targeted
advertising is starting to work very well. I want to get the advertising 100%
before I introduce any paid options.

Given the price that some of the competition charge to host webchat there is
plenty of room there I think.

------
axod
I'd be interested in what long time twitter users think of this - it's
obviously not the usual twitter UI design, but it works quite well IMHO. (It
updates every 5 minutes)

Try at <http://www.mibbit.com/chat/>

~~~
utnick
looks good, just like twitter used to be when the gtalk interface still worked
( minus the realtime updating that used to happen )

------
eucalyptus
Mibbit is impressively fast.

